# Hotspike's Stand - Progress Pic added.



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

A new brave design for Mike.

Here's the foundation, the rest should be going up quick. Was concerned with the wt. of a 120g and go with 6 legs. I thinks the 4 legs will look much better and the legs seems to be stock enough  Using 5 and 6 layers of 5/8" plywood glued/nailed and screwed to transfer the wt. to those legs.

Will keep the suspense for now but new progress pic should be coming soon


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tanks gonna be awfully close to the floor eh?  lol
Seriously tho...Looks like a pretty strong foundation there Gordon. I'd have to say your probably right about the 4 legs looking better. I'd say 6 legs was better if it were 6', but that's 5' in length if I'm not mistaken. Looking froward to seeing it shape into a stand.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Actually not a bad idea. I have one sitting above 4" above the floor on one side of a split level; another one sitting about 15" above the floor with the TV above 

But no, that was just the foundation. Progress pic added. Add door and solid edging on top on Sunday and it will be complete. Still designing the canopy in my head. Will see how the stand looks when complete,


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Almost ready for stain and varnish


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's some nice work Gordon. I've yet to see a stand for a tank that size/heavy using feet. Pretty cool design.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

beauitful work gordon looks great without the varnish


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> That's some nice work Gordon. I've yet to see a stand for a tank that size/heavy using feet. Pretty cool design.


Thanks,

Honestly, neither have I  But absolutely confidently that it will hold. I was going to put 8 levellers under it but no confidence that they would stand 1,200 lbs. The legs are solid aluminum and the disc under each legs is 2.5" diameter. My wife's Yamaha C5 is only sitting on three plastic disc.

Okay, I have a 150gallon plexiglass sitting around, I will load test it before delivery  Mmmm, need to check with HotSpike if this is on a plywood floor though? Will check with my structural engineers friend about 300 lb on plywood.



neven said:


> beauitful work gordon looks great without the varnish


Thanks, wait till it gets two coats of stain and 3 coats of varnish and wet sanding with 600 grit.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Complete and Ready for Stain*

Well stand and matching canopy on top are essentially complete and ready for stain and varnish.

Legs have been replaced with a base.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

simply beautiful


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, that's very nice work...impressive!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow Gordon, that is very impressive. Looks beautiful. Very sleek and modern. Great job.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Gordon I think you have found your new profession, great looking workmanship!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

charles said:


> simply beautiful


Thanks Charles. I like your "simply." My personal choice is almost simple clean line for the elegance. Well cost in mind as well.

I do appreciate heavy mouldings if cost is no object. Anyone has lot of $ for fancy oak moulding and want to give me a challenge :lol:



Clown Lover said:


> Hey Gordon I think you have found your new profession, great looking workmanship!


Thanks Laurie. A profession is only viable if you can pay the bills, feed the kids, and have enough left over for the fish hobby and toys in the shop. As is, there is not enough money yet to pay for the toys. The fish and kids are neglected


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*The Best Moment of Woodworking*

Well guys and gals. This is the moment I think a woodworker live for - after all the splinters in the fingers and saw dust in the eyes.

It is messy but it is when the "personality" of the wood is unveiled. I don't think the 90KB pics do justice (need to learn the Photbucket way  ).

The 3 coats of varnish coming up is just preserving and protecting this beauty.

Mike, thanks for picking an awesome colour. Certainly a keeper. Mind if I chop off a corner of the door for sample. Haha.

That was A LOT of staining (and stain). 1.5 hours worth and may be another coat on the doors yet!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*The Finished Goods*

Well all wrap up may be a final touch with 600 grit wet sanding.

Also will be running outlet boxes inside the centre portion and mounting lights in the canopy.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow Gordon, that looks stunning. Nice Job.

Maybe next time I drop by i can show you how to use photobucket, it's quite simple and wouldn't take more then 10 mins. Won't be for awhile tho, still having trouble on slopes.

Again, very nice.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

What a beautie! I love it.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wonderful!
You had a dream, and it turned out amazing. Cant wait to see it in full use!


----------

